# Warum keine Mehrfachvererbung?



## Diego10 (25. Jan 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin im Rahmen meiner Klausurvorbereitung über die Frage gestolpert, warum es in Java keine Mehrfachvererbung gibt und dies soll anhand eines Beispiels dargestellt werden.
Indirekt gibt es ja eine Mehrfachvererbung durch Interfaces, aber wie kann man sowas anhand eines Beispiels darstellen und erklären warum es das nicht gibt?  ???:L


----------



## Ariol (25. Jan 2009)

Weil das zu Problemen führen kann.

Beispiel:

```
class A
{
    public String getString()
    {
        return "A";
    }
}
```


```
class B
{
    public String getString()
    {
        return "B";
    }
}
```


```
class C extends A,B
{
    
}
```


```
class Test
{
    public static void main(String args[])
    {
         C object = new C();
         System.out.println(object.getString());
    }
}
```

Wird jetzt im Testprogramm "A" oder "B" ausgegeben?


----------



## Guest (25. Jan 2009)

http://openbook.galileocomputing.de...06_008.htm#mj02d1e9ffb8f8949bf67c32e92ad243d7
Ich weiss nicht ob hier Buchlinks gern gesehen sind, falls nicht bitte sagen dann werde ich es unterlassen.


----------



## Diego10 (25. Jan 2009)

Wunderbar, vielen Dank euch beiden!  :toll:   :toll:   :toll:


----------



## Ebenius (25. Jan 2009)

@Gast: Kein Problem, immer schön Tutorials verlinken. Man muss ja nicht alles nochmal aufschreiben.


----------



## musiKk (25. Jan 2009)

Der Diamond of Death ist auch ein nettes Stichwort bei dieser Problematik.


----------

